# The pod today??



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone have any info on how the guys are doing at the pod today??


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Lots of 10 second runs from all the big power guys
Keith,Ronnie,Tigger in the drag car,Dirk,GTart etc. 
Not sure who or what was quickest cos i left just before 2pm. Someone did a 10.2 while i was in the queue for a burger. Bloody gutted i didn`t see it


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

that was andy with the 10.2 .


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

when we left at 3pm andy b was fastest 10.2s 140+mph, ronnie had 10.6s 131mph, proj x had done 10.7s 140+mph with lisa driving, keith had done 10.8s 140+mph with loads of wheelspin at the line.
good conditions today and some mega quick runs being put in. 
congrats to all btw  
rgds
chris


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Was Leon's, or any other big power, Supra there? I can't post this on mkivsupra.net/bbs because I reached the post ceiling until I have to pay.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looked like a lot of big power supras there, although most looked as if they were struggling for traction. None seemed to be getting into the 10s or 11s that I saw.


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

Paul from whifbitz ran 12s and 124mph in his supra, that was quickest i saw.


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Heard Project X did 10.18 , can someone confirm ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

A video from today.

JPS Vid 1

More to follow.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just read on the MKIV supra forum that "an R32 got a 10.1" - someone has it on video.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

"Fastest Car" tropy was for the fastest car before 4 pm. Andy Barnes won that.
Project X with Mark driving was fastest after 4 pm when I left. Did not see the final runs though.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Dirk Diggler, God of the Pod*

I've just spoken with Andy, he tells me he won with 10.2 and 144mph. 

Keith had some problems with his engine.

Congratualtions to everyone taking part, seems the Skylines were putting on the show today.


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

Mark in the X did a 10.1 at 156mph, and I tell you guys if you missed this today you missed out big time.

FANTASTIC DAY!

Congrats to 

Keith, Andy, Mark, Lisa and Ron.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Andys warm ups were legendary 
Flat out across the start and then reverse back like the big drag cars do:smokin: 
The crowd really enjoyed it.
At the end, mr Gillam was really flying in project X. 
The skylines were the car to beat (seems familar). Great to be associated with them


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Mark @ Abbey ran 10.121 @ 154


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

forgot to mention the Rocket himself, the mans a legend, the cars a legend and the noice that thing makes on launch is silly.

He should have had a run in the X, that could have been interesting!!


----------



## big_wig_074 (Sep 26, 2003)

yeah project x was AWESOME!!!10.1 was with a shitty start too!
>SNIP<
Mr Hadland came along at the end in his awesome cossie and was straight in at 11.3 then got a 10.8!!!
>SNIP<




_*Edited By JasonO:* This is not the time nor the place. Should you wish to diss someone elses efforts, then do it elsewhere._


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Ronnie ran a 10.6.

I'll sort the vids out soon ONly taken with my little digi still camera but still.....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yeah, fantastic day throughout - right the way from meeting up with everyone at Toddington, the convoy (which turned into a mini convoy involving Ged (Knight), Weka, Lex and myself) - great fun that was, and finally the "show" itself.

My first time at Santa Pod - and one i won't forget in a long time. Some FANTASTIC performances - from EVERY car. I was proud to be a Skyline owner. Ged's car gave me great interest as we are running similar power (with Ged's being a bit up on mine). He put in a great time of 12.7 on his first run ... well done mate (i'll send you the video clip when i get the chance).

Aside from the Skylines, the car i was most impressed with was Paul Whiffin's Supra. Having just read about it in the latest JP Magazine i was keen to see it run - and it did not disappoint ! He had traction trouble at the start but once up and running - what an absolute animal that car is. Top car that.

Good to see everyone today - those i didn't get a chance to catch up with - seeya next time !


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

*Vids from [email protected]*

Videos from JPS


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

well done andy the car looked amazing visably quicker than anything else also garys car looked wickedly quick with a 10.6 you could tell their was more to come just needs to hook up better of the line but still very impressive. :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im gutted I had to miss this - but then thats been the story of my year !!  

Still, congratulations to the skyline crew, who by all accounts made this yet another showcase demonstartion of why we all drive the best cars on the road.

Top Job
























Catchya next time,

J..:smokin:


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

big wig what are you talking about andys car is built by gary GTart


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gfunk,

I think he may be referring to that little thread started by Gary where he stated HIS car was the quickest in the UK.

You might have missed it though, as it was only about 40 pages long and had something like 16500views  

J.


----------



## blacktrdsupra (Oct 8, 2003)

hi guys - first few posts here .. hello to all.

leon/jps did not run and am unsure why. he has recently done some work on his car again so maybe there's teething problems?

paul whiffin apparently ran 12 dead but was bogging down with traction - seems like all the supras today were ...

the average times for them were in the 13's with 1 or 2 of them few posting sub 13's. disappointing day in that respect as they were looking for quicker times but c'est la vie i guess ...

saw a few amazing skylines - especially that red one that read 'rod bell tuning' down the side, think it was a 32? there were 3 others that caught the eye : silver, a white and a dark purple and of course that blue sumo car - awesome !!

well done and lovely to see ...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well done to all the SKYLINES that run today. Really enjoyed it.
Top times been achived. . 

Tony

well done to andy and gary for all the runs one after the other lost count on how many times you guys run .

Well done to all the rest of the guys who also put their cars to the max.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i see the thread bladey me old buddy i just dont like people knocking garys acheivments


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Nice Vids Graham*

Good old Ron!That man knows how to put on a display!Well done to all the other runners too!

regards...........Paul


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well said gfunk.Especially by a COSSIE OWNER   .Opps i havent started it again have i. SORRY   

Tony


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

wow its amazing at these cars are doin were nearly catching up to the japanese!!! very impressed by the all-roundness of theese cars.(the sounds they make are amazing!!)

Harry


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

awesome day anyone who went early missed a treat of 10 second runs from the top GTR's


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

congrats to andy mate u done well and u got their at last 

and im sad for keith i wanted him to screw all at least he holds the 9.95 time


and congrats to abbey and projext x, nice to see it finished at last and on the rd  well done to everyone

fecking mental times its shocking  :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I had to leave at just before 4 (an hour later than planned) - as Paula and I had to get back to give Paula's sister a break from babysitting for us ! Hopefully some vid's of the post 4pm action will appear soon


----------



## ReimsEvo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi all, first day at the pod today and have to say I was truely stunned by some of the runs off you guys!

It's even more shocking when you watch it from about half way down seeing Andy going sideways at about 100 when it came on boost!  

Cannot beleive that Project X managed to run 10.1 with the start that it had, jees if it launched better I reckon on a low 9 easy!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great to see so many skylines at the top of the tree and a ot of them very close on time. Brilliant!! Well done to everyone who took part:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Graham,

Excelent videos!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone i meet today, and to Nik for meeting me this morning , all the chaps in the mad convoy, if that did'nt get me use to the car nothing will 

Was a fun day a great to finally see some the cars i've heard so much about making run's , pics to follow shortly...

Andy


----------



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

A great day, I must agree!
Got to the Pod at 8.15 ish and left at 5.30, a long day but absolutely amazing.
I think the Skylines put in an awesome show...and it was great to see the 10 second runs  
Pics are loading at the moment, will add a link to them later.
Didn't really get to chat to anyone from the stand apart from Bootylicious and Fuggles...too busy strolling round, looking at cars


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Well done everyone that took part... The skylines Dominated and were awesome... All the big power beasts were wicked... there were a couple of brown trouser moments with mr diggler... the first run i saw it looked like his car was snatching towards the concrete wall with all the torque... And then it tried to do it later... 
Hope everyone got home ok and cant wait to see them all run again... And AGAIN Mr Rocket Ronnie STILL astounds me at his ability to hit 10's with all stock car fetures (Air con, seats etc) I think he must be using rocket fuel... Well done...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just wanted to add - thankyou to Claire and John for organising the GTROC stand. Much appreciated.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

I would just like to say well done to every one that run at the Pod 2day and also to clear up a few matters Gary was not running full boost he was only using is low boost setting. So who knows when it is mapped for full boost :smokin: :smokin: It is was just a shake down for the car. And well done to Andy I think if he can get bit more grip and keep it straight he could get in the 9s. And all his runs was without NOS as well....

Dan...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Congratulations to all the GT-R's today!*

Fantastic nail biting stuff today, 
TOP entertainment. :smokin: :smokin: 

The cars are certainly getting serious this year!
I wonder what next year holds?

Congrats to Andy, Gary, Keith, Ronnis, Lisa and Mark.

And now I know what 1000+bhp through the rear wheels 
looks like,..... Thanks Mark for sharing that with us!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

No you don't mate, it only made circa 850hp @ the hubs running on low boost as it hadn't done that many miles after the re-build etc

There's a tad more to come yet me thinks


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

Excellent day  

especially at the end of the day watching 10 sec runs one after the other :smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

feckin hell keith took it easy hey when he done the 10.9 wow


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great day and what a turn out!  Fantastic to see all the marques running but best of all, the GT-R's! :smokin: Well done to all the tuners for stepping up and throwing their cars down the strip! I even had a couple of goes myself and I'm surprised at how much fun it was - I might just do this again  I managed a 12.8 @ 109 which I think is ok for a pretty standard car  

Great to see everyone again and a big thanks to Claire and Fuggles for sorting out the stand and sticker! 

Howsie


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

who;s car is the black skyline with the yellow gtr stickers fecking powerful as **** and no wonder its wheel spinning


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Nice to see you all*

At the Pod today, it was my first time there but what a great day out. The convoy from South Mimms was excellent (even though I got stuck in the Scooby 80mph convoy) except for the mishap with the Evo and Type R on the on ramp for the M25 which was a real shame for those guys. 

Still loads of Skylines and nice to meet some new faces. Big thanks to all those Skys that ran and gave us some great viewing, top job. 

Also a big thank you to the Fast Car crew my mate was very impressed with the stand and the bass system, oh yeah and the scantily clad ladies that he watched for 20 mins  

Andy


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

hi all had a great day at pod and at last mr barnes has proved everyone wrong and run 10.2 !!! well done everyone did great 
and just proved skylines are the one to beat rool onj next year

lee


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

the evo on the ramp was my mate jasons he burnt a clutch


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

A great day out at the pod today, it's the first time that I have been for many years, it was so good that I stayed right to the very end.

The quick Skylines were awsome - well done all.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Clutch?*

I saw one one in the bushes and one with the rear 1/4 missing and a Civic Type R looking a bit battered.

Same incident?

Andy


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

the one in the bush was my other mate croz's


----------



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice vids Graham  
Here are some pics from today
Japanese Performance Show


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I really wish I could have made it today, it sounds like it was a great day.

Well done to everyone.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great pic and videos Andrea! Especially the lowered silver GTS....Mmmm very nice  

On a whole besides the major ****-up with the organisers at SP the day was brilliant, lots of quick times and great driving. 

Well done ALL Skylines that participated!

:smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lookin'good Claire


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Total Class*

The challenge was thrown down, the black stuff would speak for itself, no excuses, no bull5hit, everyone knew where and when it was, the day would speak for itself:

Fastest Drag Car - AbbeyMotorsport Built Skyline GTR32
Fastest Overall Car - AbbeyMotorsport Built Skyline GTR32

And a big pat on the back must go to Rocket Ronnie who paid his hard earned money to AbbeyMotorsport and came away with the Fastest Fully Road Going Skyline GTR/Car of the day.

And what a great display of dedication and passion from all the other Skyline GTR runners  .

Top stuff.

Nuff said.

Glen

ps. Big up to Martin Hadland pulling off a 10.83 in his Escort Cossie


----------



## jamiemoles (Apr 20, 2003)

I ran a 14.4!

OK so it's not quite as impressive as 10 seconds, but it was my first time and I only have a lowly GTS-T running a modest 300Bhp!

Bloody good fun though isn't it? I think I might be hooked and have to pop up for a few more RWYB's.



J.


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> *Great pic and videos Andrea! Especially the lowered silver GTS....Mmmm very nice  :smokin: *


Noticed from the photos your car looked lower claire, nice :smokin:

What suspension kit or springs did you use.

RICH S


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

RICH S said:


> *Noticed from the photos your car looked lower claire, nice :smokin:
> 
> What suspension kit or springs did you use.
> 
> RICH S *


Hi Rich,

Trust springs, but GTR shocks on the front and standard GTS at the back...long story, but BOY does she look good!

Jamie - Well done mate! I was very tempted to have a go, but then I thought that people would have a damn good laugh if I went across the line in 10MINS and 4 sec!!  One day I'll do it, hopefully when know ones around  

Claire
:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AWESOME DAY :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

It was TOTB but with the cars that SHOULD have been there!

The GTRs totaly stole the show for me, nothing else really even made me bat an eyelid!

UNTIL the end when martin hadland got to run is the Cossie, 10.8 from a small capacity 4cyl on FULL road tyres, not even road legal slicks! All other cars mad runs ended with us all going "bloodyhell" or some other swearing, but Martins a top bloke and we all cheered like idiots when he got the 10.8! 

So many GTRs running 10s and very low 11s (even the CRD R33 managed an 11.1 in the end!), but the terminal speeds told the full story for me! Project X with a 10.1 with a poor launch (easy low 9s i thnk) but the bloody terminal speed blew everything away!

And Dirks R34! Honestly didnt think the car with its spec would get 10.2 without nitrous! Its a High 9 without it seems, honestly didnt think itd ever do that so :smokin: 

The R32s were my fave tho as thas the GTRs i prefer (hence why i bought one!) esp ProjectX and the Yellow RK car :smokin: 

Good to see the GT ART car get into the 10s finaly as it didnt seem like it was ever going to happen.

Ronnie was consistantly awesome as always, 10.6s but by about 1/2 way up can certainly see the big power difference between him and Project X or the SumoPower car, for example, even tho he has similar times.

Anyone that left before the very end missed a REAL treat, all the mad GTRs running over and over, getting consistantly amazing times, even the people that run santapod didnt want it to end! Runs carried on until gone 5.30!

Superb day, cant wait till next time. Certainly raised my ideas of what i call fast. Anything above 12sec dead on the 1/4 jus dont cut it anymore im afraid!

Best car event ive ever been to by far for me (inc both TOTBs), deffo think you had to stay till the very end to totaly appreciate it tho.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I cannnot belive I missed this.

Congrats to everyone, especially Andy B! 

Does anyone know how "scottie" did? (John Lowe)

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I did ask John what his time was but I forgot 
We could not remember who was supposed to be bringing him drink/food! Fancy missing all the action.
I missed the end as I gave up when brother and mate kept complaining they were cold/tired and wanted to go home 
Still was brilliant to see all the top cars running so close all day......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've got John running a 13.6 on video - best i saw from him.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Wish I could have been there !  

Much respect to ALL skylines that took part on the day, big guns, lower powered cars and all. 

Superb job by the guys at Abbey.... not a bad first big public outing with the new skyline record at the pod?   

Top job to Dirky, Gary, Keith, Ronnie, Lisa who showed that all their time and dedication to the world of Skylines are starting to pay off in a big way.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay, what a great day. I stayed untill it was long over.

Here's my congratulations;

Ronnie: You are a gentleman, your driving is supreme and you are such a great sport. Achieving 10.6 was absolutely incredible, you drove like a master, your last run was just brillian, sideways almost the full quarter mile!

Dirk Diggler: You are the Michael Schumacher of Skyline drag racing, amazing 'presence' to your runs, you made it into a professional spectacle. You are clearly an extremely good drag driver maybe a career change needed?, I look forward to seeing you again. Well done for really extracting the time out of your car a 10.2 was incredible and had to be one of, if not the best drive of the day. I just want to see that car with a sequential box!

Mark/Tigger: Great job with that 10.1, I know the car was capable of more, but it takes something to launch a projectile rocket like that. I wont forget seeing both of you absolutely PINNED to the seat as the geforce stuck you there. I have to say this car was like none other, I dont think I have ever seen anything else accelerate like that

Keith: Great sport again on the day, a spectacular car, shame you couldnt get the best out of it today, with problems etc. Still the fastest time in the UK to date though!

Gary: You were a good sport too! Your car was awesome to watch definetely a 'beast'. Again shame you couldnt get the most out of it, but I am sure you will be back for more next year!

Darren Bly: - I want your car!  - fantastic, and some pretty damn quick runs too!

Anyway there were many more runs that were great but one thing is a fact - Skylines kicked ass. No hard feelings on the day, people were great sports.
Brilliant day, hopefully it will be better organised next year.

Anthony.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*EQUAL PRAISE TO YOU ALL!!!!!!*

GTR`S RULE THE POD! 

YOU ARE ALL SUPERSTARS! 

YOU HAVE ALL GOT BIG BALLS...EVEN TIGGER! 

I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO ALL OF YOU!  

Henry.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Total Class*



TOKYO said:


> *The challenge was thrown down, the black stuff would speak for itself, no excuses, no bull5hit, everyone knew where and when it was, the day would speak for itself:
> 
> Fastest Drag Car - AbbeyMotorsport Built Skyline GTR32
> Fastest Overall Car - AbbeyMotorsport Built Skyline GTR32
> ...


Damn was tired last night I forgot these:

Fastest Terminal Speed - 154.08mph AbbeyMotorsport R32
Fastest 60ft Time - Rocket Rons R33

I always say 'you've got to watch the quiet ones'.

Glen


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> *I did ask John what his time was but I forgot
> We could not remember who was supposed to be bringing him drink/food! Fancy missing all the action.
> I missed the end as I gave up when brother and mate kept complaining they were cold/tired and wanted to go home
> Still was brilliant to see all the top cars running so close all day...... *


Yup, that was me who was going to get him his bacon sandwich in exchange for a run up the strip! Maybe next time hey...


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

*Genuine 1000bhp Skyline!*

As Mario stated over and over, "the black top dyno doesn't lie", "if you have a 1000bhp, you will be doing 155mph terminals".

Congrats to everyone at Abby for having the first UK verified (track and dyno ) 1000bhp Skyline .

I have never seen a car accelerate so hard over the second part of the quarter  !

Skylines ROCK, I really want that yellow R32 - that was my personal favourite of all the Skylines. Exceptionally well prepared and who cares that it wasn't the fastest.... 

However, the best car was Martin Hs Cossie (in my totally unbiased opinion ). On only 1.8 bar of boost, he effortlessly punted out a 10.8 - no drama, no fuss, just a perfect launch and gear changes (on road tyres - he drove the car there and back as it was !). Low 10s from a mere Cossie? Watch that space....


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

This was the best show of skylines i have seen in ages. We are certainly catching up with the Japanese and Aussies.
My hat truely comes off for all the Skylines and their drivers involved in the event. 
A big well done to Dirk who won the trophy at the end of the day for overall performance! Damn those launches were wicked, u have finally mastered the art. All done in true drag style  . U know u gonna b breaking the into the nines.
A HUUUGE well done to Gary of GT-ART with the FASTEST ROAD CAR i have ever seen. Gary WILL achieve a 9 sec 1/4mile once he masters his launches etc. As a contender he made best progress of the day. For a fast road car setup it did v v v well. 
Project X was awsome but for a 1000BHP car some of the times were a bit funny. It shows that the driver has to be clued up and that its not just about who has the most ponies under their right foot. Well done Tigger for your time..
Well done to Keith, u showed a good performance it was just a shame that u couldnt have a head on head with Gary as you were the only person who challenged him. 
And lets not forget Rocket who done very well and my hat also goes off to him for driving his car home......

There is no need start a b1tching match. Every1 deserves a handshake for a good performance. 
And my hat goes off to whoever got the fastest 1/4mile before 4pm which was the closing time.


Many thanks

Gerry


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*I AM SO TIRED.*

Good to see all the top skylines in the UK going for it big time
on the same day at santa pod.first time there pity that it is so far away.

left the pod at 5.30 pm and got home at 5.15am
just over 1100 miles in 36 hours 


Keith


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> left the pod at 5.30 pm and got home at 5.15am



And here's me thinking my journey home was long, left just after Keith and got home at about 9


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

cheers for all the thanks guys....shame there was the 4pm rule, but it was nice to see Dirk and Mark shake hands.....

funny times for the the 32?? like to see your **** in the driving seat mate when that thing shakes its ass halfway down the strip and see what you'd do....

had a fun day, cant wait for the next time, well done everyone who ran.....


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Excellent day, all the skylines were impressive!
Didn't know that abbeys 32 was gunna be there, but glad it was, there first run was mad and it looked liked lisa s**t herself when the car started pulling left into the next lane but she slapped it into 2nd and she was off  good girl, excellent first run.

Gary's seemed like the clutch wasn't gripping like it should by the sound the launchs but only saw him do a 11 - well done for getting into the 10's.

Andy's was the one for the crowd everyone was up in the seats for his first run, looked the nuts and with the steams for the IC cooler (nice touch). First run looked abit bogged down or massive lag but when it went it went well impressed. 
His 10.2 run was cool i was at the other end of the quater mile straight and the car was flying by the end of his run.

Rocket was performing as usual excellent times and excellent sound.

Keith was have abit of trouble of the line but when it got going it looked as quick as TOTB2.

I was well impressed with Ron RK Tunings nethew's car, it looked the nuts and perform excellent for a 500Bhp (i Believe) car. Top motor.


Paul whiffins supra did run a flat 12, all he needs is some slicks and he will be down in the low 11's, one of the best sounding cars of the day! Just got to love those external waste gates 


I left about 2:30 so missed abbeys 10.1 run  

But all in all a great day and SKYLINES rule as usaul

Daz 
:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Congratualtions to EVERYONE who turned up yesterday and made it one of the best shows I've been to this year. I've never seen so many tens being thrown in to one day's racing   

Massive well done to Mark @ Abbey for taking the fastest time of the day. I was talking to Mario and he said "if you've got a proper 1000bhp you can get 155 over the line". Then X went and did the 10.1 @ 154!!!

Andy @ Sumo, the R34 was amazing looking and superb to watch. What was it like to be going sideways half way up the track?!  Congrats on putting in the 10.2.

I'm sure we've not seen best from both the above cars. Whenever you want to do some more times give me a shout and I'll see you at Brunters - Datron kit under my arm, camera in hand and big smile on my face!

I won't mention all the other people who did superb times cos I don't wanna miss anyone out. I'll just say thanks for making it a great day - especially Martin and Ronnie!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Brilliant day for all the Skylines, except mine .
Sheared the gearbox input shaft changing into 3rd gear.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

*Hey Tigs*

Have you still got my phone charger?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I think Scott has it to give back to you....cheers for the lend!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Gez said:


> *A HUUUGE well done to Gary of GT-ART with the FASTEST ROAD CAR i have ever seen. Gary WILL achieve a 9 sec 1/4mile once he masters his launches etc. As a contender he made best progress of the day. For a fast road car setup it did v v v well. *


Garys car whilst road legal did not run in anything like acceptable road trim, infact in terms of parts removed our Drag car had the spoiler on it still and is road legal so surely that makes it the FASTEST ROAD CAR?. Firstly many components of the car were removed (headlight, rear spoiler, interior) and the car was running positive camber on the rear wheels to aid launch traction. It would be interesting to drive it on a real british road with positive camber, ask keith cowie, he drove his on the road and said it was quite a handful!

*



Project X was awsome but for a 1000BHP car some of the times were a bit funny. It shows that the driver has to be clued up and that its not just about who has the most ponies under their right foot. Well done Tigger for your time..

Click to expand...

*Why dont you come and have a go in Project X Gerry, lets see how consistent you are off the line eh?

*



Well done to Keith, u showed a good performance it was just a shame that u couldnt have a head on head with Gary as you were the only person who challenged him.

Click to expand...

*Agreed, top performances from keith as always. A great shame the way the day ended for him.

*



And lets not forget Rocket who done very well and my hat also goes off to him for driving his car home......

Click to expand...

*Exactly - he drove home, having gone faster than Gary did all day, short of taking the spare wheel and jack from the boot and a set of tyres, Ronnies car ran in the same trim it arrived. Surely that is the fastest TRUE road car there.

*



There is no need start a b1tching match. Every1 deserves a handshake for a good performance. 
And my hat goes off to whoever got the fastest 1/4mile before 4pm which was the closing time.

Click to expand...

*4pm or not we made the fastest run of the day and set a new Santa Pod record for a GT-R (for how long though?!), obviously your loyalty lies with Gary and so its natural you will support him, however like it or not, we beat him with both of our cars. One drag car, one road car. Infact talking of 4pm, Garys fastest run of the day we WELL past that, so I guess you're not taking your hat off to him either.

Well done to everyone that attended, some quick performances from all kinds of vehicles, from the little CRX's to the proper Skylines.

A final thank you to Andy Barnes for giving me a lift back from the end of the strip when the crank angle sensor of Project X failed leaving me stranded! A very honorable gesture indeed.

Regards,

The Abbey "Project-X" Team.
(Mark, Tony, Dan, Simon, Scott, Jamie & Workshop-Will)


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

> I think Scott has it to give back to you....cheers for the lend!


Cheers Lisa 


Mark,

The look on your face when I told you of the 10.1 sec and 150+ terminal run was priceless, best bit of the day


----------



## jetskidia (May 14, 2002)

TOP DAY
WELL DONE THE SKYLINES !!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

just wanted tro say great day, great cars, nice too see hard work sweat and development coming together.

I have to say i felt sorry for the Mr2 owners who sounded like he blew his gearbox.

Congrats to all who went, and attended and didnt even compete. 

Thanks to those who organised.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Only thing I couldnt work out Mark - why didnt you have 'Abbey motorsport' plastered all over the car? Surely very good advertising.

Anthony.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

I wondered that too, but I doubt there was time as the car was barely run in!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Bugger... looks like I went home at just the wrong time!

Well done all the skylines... very impressive!

AJF... I wandered about all day... and didnt manage to bump into you... where were you hiding!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thank you*

Top day for the Skylines, marvellous to watch.

Abbey/GT-aRt/Rod Bell and the rest who I didn't recognize, excellent achievements all round. We had to leave about 15:00, so missed the real action, by all accounts.

But it got my good lady bitten hard by the drag bug, we'll be up there next year, with both the cars, and we'll both be running, but more likely in the 14's!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

*Abbey Motorsport*

I wouldnt mind a go in Project X   
As you are offering me a chance to drive her, I ACCEPT!! Very kind of you.. 

Cheers

Gerry
Ps Ronnie had very good consistent times but i think he has had more experience in launching and dragging in general than Gary. BUT the competition got a a bit better later in the day when Gary started to launch a bit better.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Yeah, I think I could drive it better, can I prove it too


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

bugger off.....my ass is firmly in that cars seat thank you very much...

oh, and ta Mark.....no mention of me....?????


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Come on tigger! Wheres yr sportsmanship. Pretty please   

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Lisa*

all ready ordered the new racing seat with TIGGER stiched on the material. You will always be the NO.1 driver.


Mark


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Right, can't leave these here forever as it's on the sxoc server, so if someone can take over the hosting, that'd be great. If not, 'll have to take it down later. Sorry.

Mark's Run

It was only taken with my little digi still camera so the quality is ok but there's no zoom.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

xxx


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

and Mark, I've got 2 Ron runs (inc the one against the motorhome) and Lisa's first run too. I'll stick em on disc for you though as one's 22meg and I know it'll clog your email up for years down there

and more importantly, I want one of those Line locks


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Lisa*



Abbey M/S said:


> *all ready ordered the new racing seat with TIGGER stiched on the material. You will always be the NO.1 driver.
> 
> 
> Mark *


Ahhh, bless!  
I can envisage some interesting graphics for the side of the Abbey drag car......something along the lines of Tiggs avatar but with less clothing


----------



## IAN M (Feb 8, 2003)

*re*

great day 
shame i had to go home at 4pm because my daugheter was ill

ok my gtt ran 13.98 @ 106.79 mph any good ?
it has apexi filter + trust exaust + 60 bhp of nos

good day apart from my car bging on the fast car stand and getting deffend every time i went back to my car
but on the other hand i did have THOSE two birds all over it !

nice to see tony from abbey again he allways makes me laugh


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL Mark !!

I think in order to save weight Tiggs should race in only a thong, and The Xcar should have perspex doors !!!      

My wouldnt that be an interesting take on the Skyline G-meter !!!    

Oh, and top vid Dan, I like the comment from your girlfriend when you tell her the time and trap speed "Oh Sh1t !!" lololol

Best I be off, before I get tiggered!!!!!!! 

J..:smokin:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

you havent seen the stickers they got done for me then??? they stuck em on when I wasnt looking!!!!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

lol

Was also for the vid mate, as there's no zoom I knew it wouldn't be able to "see" the time display at the end of the strip!

I'd upload Lisa's first run but it's 22meg, but the reaction from the crowd is priceless!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*ROFPMSL*



IAN M said:


> *nice to see tony from abbey again he allways makes me laugh *


Yeah, he is an amusing sight !!     

Man, I am just digging a deeper hole for myself, best I dont mention what a waste of space Scott is, or Dans Doc Martin fetish, otherwise they will all hate me!!

You lot dug up my block yet???

And did we go with Oregano or Parsley in the end???

lolololololol     

J..:smokin:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL 

I was distracted a couple of times by those birds on stilts with thier thongs on.... Nice...

And how annoying was the black dude on the grandstand shouting at everyone... 

Dude shut the $%^& up...


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

tigger said:


> *you havent seen the stickers they got done for me then??? they stuck em on when I wasnt looking!!!! *


Where did they stick them Lisa? 

mmm, like the Skyline g-Meter idea.....measured by the amount of deflection I presume


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im saying nothing, im dead already !!


----------



## IAN M (Feb 8, 2003)

n.b 

tony makes me laugh because he is a nice bloke and has some very amusing comments on life !


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

lol, good to meet you "secret" Ian I got one of your flyers too. Bloody good excuse to go and watch the dirty girls taking each others panties off:smokin:


----------



## IAN M (Feb 8, 2003)

me you ian ?
are you getting friendly ?

or did you meen meet ?
and waht is the securit bit about !


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Yep, meant meet, sorry.

I was the one who asked who you were and was told it's a secret, when you were talking with Tony by the Abbey van, remember?

Anyway, this is me on the BB


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

ok, for very limited time only (that's until Keith C clocks I've done it!).

Crowd


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

*Tim*



> Sheared the gearbox input shaft changing into 3rd gear


was that your car parked up by the ticket booths at about 2:30pm ?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Tims was...
the jade green R34 GTR


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Abbey,

Thank you for your post. I have read your comments and will enjoy letting gary know later that you very bitter on how well him and his car did. 

great day, meet some really lovely people

clare (garys partner)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Clare,

we are not bitter on how well Gary went in his car his improvement was brilliant just like mine as I have only ever done 4 launches at the Pod.
We was just very disappointed about other people not recognising everyones acheivements.
To be perfectly honest I think all the GTR owners did very well and we have shown ther UK car people that our cars are not for show we actually use them as well.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Clare (gary's partner)

wow, handbags at dawn eh?

no one is bitter, in fact, people seemed to be makin up on the day...let it go eh?


----------



## IAN M (Feb 8, 2003)

*come on guys n girls*

i think all the top tunners 
gtr art
rod bell
sumo
abey etc

all run fast times and after 4pm abbey had the quickest car 

so lets stop bitchen and just savor the day !

apart from my headache caused by the full and fastcar stand !!!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

abbey

thank you for your reply, i agree that everyone did well.
gary works bloody hard on his cars and deserves to do well.
normally people are very bitchy on this site and to quick to put others down. its good to see people being nice for a change.

clare (garys partner)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Clare,

totally agree....they all work hard on their cars, the lot of em...

hope you had a good day.

laterz


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

Balls!!!!

Can't belive i missed it and i put go fast strips down the merc 

She was looking well in the 9's.

Still next time.

Big D

p.s well down all on good times, I also thought there seems to be a little bit of bollocks in the air.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*scary stuff......*

Congrats to all who took part, shame i couldn`t make it yet again as i wanted to speak to and put a face to a lot of people from the forum.
I find it amazing that everyone put down such good times and yet just about every participant who took part wasn`t happy with their car in some way!!! Can you imagine the times when these niggles are sorted out??? This time next year it looks like there will quite a few Skylines running consistant 9`s!!
Glad to hear that all the bitching got sorted out too although i do blame keyboards for this as there is no substitute for facial expressions etc when talking to someone.
Gary, congrats ,
Andy congrats, 
abbey congrats,
Ronnie congrats,
anyone else i missed congrats,
Keith, What the hell were you playing at!!   
You been out for too many meals and beers to celebrate TOTB2 or something?? 

jas


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Although all praise goes to the GTR Owners and runners... All the Kudos in the world must go out to the guy in the MOBILE HOME!!! Yep you heard it right if you were not there... Someone talked him into running and it was a sight! We are talking about at least a 25 year old Bedford CF Mobile home... It ran a 18.1 (I think) and according to the announcer beat at least 20 cars on the day... LOL!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Yeah but did you look at his engine!*

That motorhome had a V8 under the hood  

Fantastic runs by the skylines btw, really enjoyed the day.

T.


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Yeah but did you look at his engine!*



tonigmr2 said:


> *That motorhome had a V8 under the hood
> 
> Fantastic runs by the skylines btw, really enjoyed the day.
> 
> T. *


According to the commentator it was a Nissan 300ZX engine coverted to single turbo.....


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Yeah but did you look at his engine!*



Mike Rainbird said:


> *According to the commentator it was a Nissan 300ZX engine coverted to single turbo.....  *



Yes it was, I had a look under the bonnet. It was also stripped out inside.

When it launched, the front wheels almost came off the ground


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Fantastic result for Abbey showing a glimpse of the potential of Project X.
(As for before or after 4pm if not forget the fact that the track was almost closed from 3:30 to 4pm due to an oil spillage or something they could have run 10.1 before 4)
Fantastic result for Ronnie and Abbey running very consistently quick.
Brilliant result for Andy 10.2 was extremely impressive showing what this car could have maybe done at TOTB.
Nice to see the Beast in action. Excellent improvement there, applauded by all who were watching.
Good runs by Keith who made a marathon man effort just to be there.

Special commiserations must go to Tim who suffered extremely bad luck for the second time in a row.
Next year I look forward to some awesome runs from Tim, his bad luck must end.

Any car which car run in the elevens is quick.
All of the above were running in the 10's and every one of the above put in a fantastic result.
All of you have a lot to be proud of.
Congratulations to every one of you. You all deserve every credit or acolade which someone more eloquent than me could think of.
Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Here are some pics of the camper Vs Ronnie!!!

BTW, camper looked stripped, but there was actually quite a bit of stuff in there, cooker, cupboards etc!!!

http://www.photobucket.com/albums/0703/Renton/0317b97d.jpg
http://www.photobucket.com/albums/0703/Renton/4726de78.jpg
http://www.photobucket.com/albums/0703/Renton/8161267b.jpg


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Tim*



slippyr4 said:


> *was that your car parked up by the ticket booths at about 2:30pm ? *


That was the one, just waiting for the RAC


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Here are some pics of the camper Vs Ronnie!!!
> 
> BTW, camper looked stripped, but there was actually quite a bit of stuff in there, cooker, cupboards etc!!!
> 
> ...


lol, nice one. I got that run on vid, was quite funny to see them side by side at the start line


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

*Tim*



> That was the one, just waiting for the RAC


nice! i stopped and had a butchers on the way out.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tim*



Tim said:


> *That was the one, just waiting for the RAC *


Damn, unlucky again Tim


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Ged said:


> *
> Special commiserations must go to Tim who suffered extremely bad luck for the second time in a row.
> Next year I look forward to some awesome runs from Tim, his bad luck must end.
> *


Thanks Ged, was hoping to get into the 10's with all the others but there's another event at Elvington soon.
And a big thanks to AhaPartridge for the tow to the exit gates.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I have LOADS of skyline video's - if someone can host them for me then i will get cracking and create some WMV's out of them (they're all still on the camera at the moment).

I have Lisa's first couple of runs (damn you can drive Lisa !), I have Mark's first run (missed the 10.1 - sorry mate), several of Rocket Rons, at least 2 of Ged's, loads of Keith's, 1 of Andy's (not the 10.2 as i was off getting some lunch !), couple of Gary's (the ones in the 11's not the 10), and numerous other cars.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

I'll host them for you Daz... get cracking. 

Especially if you've got Andy's 'sideways at 100mph' run.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> Does anyone know how "scottie" did? (John Lowe)


Hi Rob, and thanks for asking.
I did say beforehand not to expect any fireworks from me, as I knew the car had a few problems. 
Managed a 13.5 on my third run. A bit disappointing but I still managed to beat the scooby 

For those of you who don't know the story, I had some welding work done on the car two months ago and the idiots didn't disconnect the battery. The car was dead and had to towed away.

Gary managed to get the car running again, having spent ages of his precious time checking all the cars wiring systems.
Basically, they had not only flooded the engine, ruined the oil and knackered the battery, but had managed to fry the chip in the ecu, and the car needed new plugs and crank angle sensor.

Consequently, the car could not be mapped until a new power FC is installed and the car will need to be mapped on a dyno to get it back to anything like it was.

I am currently lacking a lot of horsepower, and it's running like a braindead chicken.

Still, I had a fantastic day and well done to everyone who put on a great show for us. Pity the track was getting cold later in the afternoon, as Dirk Wiggler (as he should now be called..) tried a number of runs but couldn't improve on his time.

Well, done Andy...you are a great showman and entertained everyone.
Did anyone get a vid of "Andy's Wiggle"?

Dave....where was my burger?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simon said:


> *I'll host them for you Daz... get cracking.
> 
> Especially if you've got Andy's 'sideways at 100mph' run. *


Simon, i will get started on them tonight....can you pm me your email address.

Afraid i haven't got the "sideways" moment as i left at just before 4pm - so missed all the excitement at the end of the day.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

andys sideways wiggle was awsome at 100 mad car

lee


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Daz, you have a PM.

GTSM, it was indeed... that's why I wanted to see it again on video. 

Mark's 2 black lines for the full quarter mile was pretty impressive too, even if it wasn't the most effective way to get a good time!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Not only is it great to see such fantastic results, but I also feel impelled to say that it is nice to see such a community spirit about those results - not at all what I was expecting.

nice one peeps 

Simon


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Unlucky Tim 

Well done to everyone there - Andy, Ronnie, Gary, Abbey/Tigger/Mark and many more. 

One of the best events of the year, even though it could have been managed (a lot) better.

Sound of the day goes to Paul Whiffins Supra though. Yummy.

Gaz.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

had great day best one in a long time was mad well done to all u know who ur oh and well done to rob for runnin 11 in evo as well 
as well as all the nutters in skylines best bit was andys burnouts they were loopy just proves skylines rule

lee


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Mark well done for std head.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice to see this thread*

bimbling along nicely albeit with fact and that always added little bit of fiction  . I wouldn't like the GTR board any other way  .

Impressive to me as well was Marks run over the 1/8th mile, 120mph in 6.89 secs, nice.

Anyway whatever people say the day was the nuts and I've heard Mark or Lisa are offering passenger rides for 3 people at the next event. Form an orderly queue please  .

Talking of Lisa, was she game on or what. I don't think any of us can imagine the pressure she was under. Lets face it this car thing is well male dominated and she took it in her stride. Very kind of you I reckon to let Mark have a drive Lisa. You done exceptionally well  .

I've been thinking about this again. That Escort Cossie of Martin Hadlands drove upto the line (no burnouts, no previous runs,) staged, and pulled a 10.83. Now that is (after the Skylines) the most impressive thing I have seen in ages and left me a bit speechless to be honest. I'm really happy for Martin as he's had a 5hit year really and this made him smile big time.

Another thing I forgot to mention (old age) was Gary at Gt-aRt. He had an immense amount of pressure on him which I realised when I saw him in the morning. He does work his bo11oks off and I know he's struggled for time to pull his car together but he did run and he did the business with style. 

And Andy Barnes. Well Andy was Andy as we all expected  . Even I was running to the stands to watch his runs  , and contarary to some beliefs we actually get on very well and I in no way doubt his commitment. Mind you his comments do sometimes pi55 me off but as I said earlier Andy is Andy and if he was any other way he'd be boring as hell  . 

No one came away a loser and however people want to mask over results everyone was a winner. Bending results just causes animosity and bad feeling. 

I hope this event was the start of good things and for me it was absolutely superb to witness at first hand the total commitment needed to achieve a 10 second run by all those that did.

I watched EVERY SINGLE other Skyline runner on the day and was always thinking in my head 'go on ya b4stard, do im, do 'im'  .

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Nice to see this thread*



TOKYO said:


> * ....... I've heard Mark or Lisa are offering passenger rides for 3 people at the next event. Form an orderly queue please  ........
> *


I'm sure there'll be a VERY long queue, one i'd be in for sure.

Good post Glen. Wish i'd seen the Cossie run ... clearly a very well setup car (driven very well too).

I left the 'pod very proud to be a Skylinw owner - must say (even though i wasn't competing). I definitely want to have a go some time - once i've got my new clutch in.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Video's*

I've put 9 video's together. I've emailed 1 to Simon to check everything is ok - if so, then the rest will go to him. One of Marks first run in Project X is a bit large, so i might not be able to send it (email size limit) - but i've done Lisa's 10.9 run and a "fly-by" clip with Mark driving.

Video's i've done are:

3 Project X
Rocket Ron (i think it's a 10.7)
Keiths 10.8 run (although i cut it before the time appears !)
Ged (Knight) ... 12.7 run
RK Ron
Andy 11.8 (only run i saw),
Paul Whiffins Supra.

I have more, just haven't had chance to do anymore yet.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Just got in*

I really enjoyed myself at the pod, Cant wait for the next one ,
well done to all that entered,

Gary

GT ART


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

good to see agood thread with no argueing is great that everyone had good day u all made me proud to be a skyline owner 

gary - was good to see u did business havent seen ur car go in anger yet until sunday

well what can i say about andy justy mad really burnouts were mad half way up 1/4 mile !!

lee


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*We all know*

On this forum what it feels like to either own or be connected in some way to the Skyline marque whether it be owner, tuner or enthuiast.

What got me was when I was standing on the grass bank (in the middle of the strip) near a group of fathers and their young sons (10-13 age group) was their sheer delight when the first Skyline took the line for the first run of the morning. It was something like "Look theres a Skyline, look, look". 

I dont know who was in that first Skyline (you won) but it really made their morning.

So big thanks to those that go the extra step and pour their hearts and souls into their cars to make them that little bit more special. Without the Garys, Andys, Keiths, Ronnies and the countless others in this world it would be a dull place.

Bring on the next one.

Andy


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Well done !!*

This thread is a credit to the forum, and shows us all how things should be.

Less partisan flag waving and sabre rattling, and ALOT more back patting and team spirit. I know I might sound sad, but this just proves Im right and it CAN be done.

Nice post Glen btw, all we need now is Andys write up as he often tells us little insights into the preparation required for this kind of an event, and that would make an interesting post.

James.


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

All i can say is wow !!!fair play to you all


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Daz's first video can be found here 

Send me the rest Daz! 

Speaking of being proud to be a Skyline owner...

Recently I have been considering selling my Skyline... simply because I fancied something else. After being at the POD on Sunday, there is no way I am ever selling. What could I replace it with? Some wheezing 4 cylinder motor?  I don't think so. Skylines Rule!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Simon,

You read my mind !!

I was just about to pm you to ask if you had sold the 33.

Did you know that Spud has sold Bess (evo6) ??

I went out in that the other day, and that was fookin rapid, so can only guess what yours is like.

Glad to see you are staying with us. Take care,

James.


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Next time I'm weaving my way home from a club in Manchester, or taking a six o'clock stroll for a plate of greasey brekky in Chicago ( and I've forgotten the sheepskin) I shall think of Santa Pod and appreciate the relative WARMTH!

In summary THE COLDEST G** *AMN DAY OF MY LIFE! 

 

but nice to see the guest appearance of 'main man' and his good lady, Vanessa

Absolutely stormin show chaps with a superb skyline 'finale':smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice vid Daz! I don't suppose you have one of a silver R34(mine) going up the stip do you? I'd just like to see what it looked like and if I can see the grin on my face  

Cheers,
Howsie


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Howsie - i do have one of you - i need to record the 2nd batch tonight and it'll be in that.

Simon, i'll email you the rest after work (don't have access from work). So you'll start recieving them just after 4.30pm.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

charlieskywizmwarr said:


> *
> 
> but nice to see the guest appearance of 'main man' and his good lady, Vanessa
> 
> *


I do like to put in rare guest appearances! I guess the fact that the Pod is about 2 miles away from my adopted home helps.

I forgot to beat you around the head for taking the rear spoiler off the R32. Charles, you must remember the R32 is a thing of beauty and shouldn't be messed with. (apart from under the bonnet!) £1500 is still here waiting for you when you are ready. - Actually, lets call it £1350...........I know who built your engine!

If anybody has burn't a CD-ROM with runs from Mark, Ronnie, Dirk , Gary and keith I would dearly like to have a copy! Please PM me if you have.

Well done to those who took part. 

Gazmo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yeah but did you look at his engine!*



Mike Rainbird said:


> *According to the commentator it was a Nissan 300ZX engine coverted to single turbo.....  *


Oops OK! I just looked at it momentarily, enough to register it wasn't exactly standard 

T


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*The Strip*

Well,

Some people seem to be a bit confused over the winner.

I have the trophy for the event in my office, I won with the fastest time of 10.2 @ 144mph, without NOS.

I also ran a 10.3 on the following run which makes my 10.2 an official drag record by backing it up within 1% of the fast time.

Full report later when I get a minute and the phone stops ringing.

But I have time to say thanks to everyone here who supported me and have praised my achievement. Cheers everyone, told you I would kick ass and I did, the car rocked all day and is not broken either. 

Rock and roll.

Andy


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

well done i knew u would do it when saw car on wednesday 
will be awsome with nos keep going mate u will get there

car was great well done to all once again


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Those last two posts*

just show why I love it here so much    .

Glen


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Daz said:


> *Howsie - i do have one of you - i need to record the 2nd batch tonight and it'll be in that.
> 
> Simon, i'll email you the rest after work (don't have access from work). So you'll start recieving them just after 4.30pm. *


Cheers dude!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

oi glenn mate what u mean by that ??? only kiding 
was mad day best one ive had in a long time really enjoyed seeing the skylines wipeing the floor of everything


lee


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

gtsm said:


> *oi glenn mate what u mean by that ??? only kiding
> was mad day best one ive had in a long time really enjoyed seeing the skylines wipeing the floor of everything
> 
> 
> lee *


Yes Lee it was a class day out and great to see so many Skylines running so well.

Not only Skylines but the other marques put on good runs also which we musn't forget. I believe the Supra guys are coming on pretty strong as are the EVO's especially with Robs.

The whole Jap scene is getting much better performance wise but I do hope it doesn't get too Drag orientated  .

Glen


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yep there were a lot of mad runs rob did well in evo musnt forget that was really good makes u proud to own a jap car even more so a skyline

glenn the project dd thing was bloody quiet when saw u in it being pushed aswell was really funny when first saw it didnt recognize it and half way down 1/4 she just took off was great 


best bits were for me sumo 34 and the burnouts !!!

catch u all at next one

lee


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*ha ha ha!!*

Lee (GTSM)
Based on the history of your posts ,I am surprised you had your head up long enough to see any of the runs!!!  

Now don`t start, only havinga bit of banter as you are obviously a very devoted Dirk Diggler supporter!!  

jas


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Sounds like a top day, can't belive I went all the way to TOTB and missed this!

Never mind.



> and the Yellow RK car


Anyone know where there is any more info/pics on this car?

Thanks.

Rich


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich_A said:


> *Sounds like a top day, can't belive I went all the way to TOTB and missed this!
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ...


The guy uses it for sprinting (I believe he is a member of Ron at RK's family) and it is a sweet car :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Yellow 32*

www.rktuning.com

Luke


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks chaps,

I looked on that site yesturday but there wasn't much on this R32.

Can't belive my first post is a thread highjack! What a fool I am


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

The yellow R32 is Darren's...I tried in vain to nick the car on Sunday....but he was watching me all the time!!! its a gorgeous car, and he has won all his sprint meets this year....(am I right on that Ron? think thats what you said on Sunday!)

confusion?? dont think there is confusion! the quickest time of the day up to 4pm was held by Dirk in the 34....well done.

the quickest time overall of the entire day up to end of play was by Mark in his 32.....

correct me if I am wrong on the above....

the trophy went to Dirk as the competition was open til 4pm.

......


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats right Tigger.

You werent the only one thinking about driving away in that yellow R32 - what a beautiful machine!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

11 video's are on their way to Simon. Hopefully he'll have them on his webspace later this evening.

They are:-

Ged's 12.7 run
Howsie's run
Weka's 12.1 run
Mark's first run in Project Abbey
Lisa's first run in Project Abbey
Rocket Rons 10.7 run
The yellow RK Tuning Car
Paul Whiffin's 12.5 run
Keiths 10.8 run (unfortunately i cut the time off the video !)
Gary's first run
Dirk's first run

These are in addition to the project Abbey fly-by video that Simon has already posted up on my behalf.

Simon - any problems with the video's or the emails not arriving, let me know and i'll try and resend them. Many thanks for hosting them for me.

All video's are in WMV format - as the file size is nice and small (most around 3mb). 

Dino (and other MAC users) i'm afraid i have no way of converting them into MOV format - my apologies (i know how frustrating you find it not being able to watch the video clips).

ENJOY !


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ha ha 

hey i dont care was good day 

lee


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Glen... I must say although the racing was wicked the grub was RANK!!! I really wish i han not had that chickenburger n chips... did you tip her to give me a dodgy one then?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

ZXSpectrum said:


> *Hey Glen... I must say although the racing was wicked the grub was RANK!!! I really wish i han not had that chickenburger n chips... did you tip her to give me a dodgy one then? *


Mate I totally agree. The Chicken thing was 1/2 cooked and me bun was half frozen. Total crap.

You know the organisers and the Pod pulled a few quid from that event but as usual the punters get a rough deal. I never usually moan but at the end of the day it is the organisers responsibility to ensure we are looked after. Pointless me moaning but itdid pi55 me off. On the other hand the doughnuts were nice buy hey, you gotta be a total loser to fcuk up a doughnut  .

Glen


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Doughnuts......*

Yeah, I agree Glen

The doughnuts were nice. Thanks for giving one up for me and Nessa.

 

Gaz.


----------



## n355a (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah thanks Glen 

nessa x


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*You should have seen them*

sharing a doughnut, ahhhhhhhhhh bliss, I nearly shed a tear  .

Anyway why are the called dough - 'nut' ?

OK I know its a thread hijack but this is an interesting question is it not?

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen - just found this....

"Exactly how the name “doughnut” came to be used is the subject of some disagreement. According to some sources, the Dutch twisted their dough into knots, hence “dough knots”. Others point out that the olykoeken tended not to cook through in the very middle, so some makers would put nuts in the center (“dough-nuts”) to make them more palatable." (taken from http://itotd.com)

No idea if it's true or not though


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: You should have seen them*



TOKYO said:


> *sharing a doughnut, ahhhhhhhhhh bliss, I nearly shed a tear  .
> 
> Anyway why are the called dough - 'nut' ?
> 
> ...


Dough - Homer (d'oh), but the word has been adapted. And homer says d'oh when his favourite doughnut is not in stock/available.

Nut - because Homer is a nut.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Daz said:


> *Glen - just found this....
> 
> "Exactly how the name “doughnut” came to be used is the subject of some disagreement. According to some sources, the Dutch twisted their dough into knots, hence “dough knots”. Others point out that the olykoeken tended not to cook through in the very middle, so some makers would put nuts in the center (“dough-nuts”) to make them more palatable." (taken from http://itotd.com)
> 
> No idea if it's true or not though  *


Thanks Daz I'll sleep tonight now     

Glen

ps. very informative site we have here and so cultural too


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah the doughnuts were nice, but both me and my mate felt ill later in the day after eating them. Maybe it was just because that was all we ate all day!

AJ.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

The videos are uploading now:

Gary's first run 
Kieth 
Project X and again 
RK Tuning 
Rocket Ronnie! 
Dirk's "blue sumo car" 
Weka 

They should be there in about 10 minutes!

Enjoy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simon, did you get the one of Ged and the one of Howsie ? They were the 2 biggest files so i was concerned my email's would bounce back to me !


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Quick question for Mark @ Abbey...

On the day (you cant really see on this video) it looked like you left the Attessa controller on full RWD mode after the burnout on your first run. Was that the case... or was it spinning all 4 wheels off the start line?

Either way... the black lines were pretty cool.  

Ps. Videos are all uploaded!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Can't remember which run it was but Mark did leave it in RWD for one of them


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi Daz,

All the videos I received are on the post above, sorry. They must have been too big for you to send. 

Your welcome to try again.

Simon.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers Simon - i'll resend Ged's video, Howsie's Video and Paul Whiffins Supra.

Thanks for hosting them mate.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simon - the emails haven't bounced back to me - and if the files are too big then they've usually bounced back by now.

Are you on MSN by any chance ? If so, PM me your sign on and i'll send them over MSN instead....


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

*Hey Tigger,*



> The yellow R32 is Darren's...I tried in vain to nick the car on Sunday....but he was watching me all the time!!! its a gorgeous car, and he has won all his sprint meets this year....(


Must try harder...I wonder if Mr Blain would "magic" it into my garage if I slipped some pies into that plastic box of his. 

Nice one for the video's I am downloading them now.

:smokin:


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.japshow.com/

the official website with write up from sunday!

"LATEST JAPANESE PERFORMANCE SHOW NEWS:

Few people could have predicted the popularity of the first ever Japanese Performance Show at Santa Pod. We always knew that this was what fans of Japanese cars wanted- a chance to not only show off their cars, but also to conduct some performance testing on the strip tool and there couldn’t have been a better location for it.

Hundreds of cars from car clubs packed the pit area of the track, and virtually every cult Japanese car was represented, from humble Micras through to snarling Supras, with everything in-between too. Obscure but cool imports like the Toyota Sera and Suzuki Cappuccino stood alongside classic Datsun Zeds and the latest Jap rally cars. Walking round the pits admiring the stunningly presented machines could have taken up the whole day, but then you would have missed out on everything else!

On the track, the popularity of the "Run What Ya Brung" racing was clear and race vouchers sold out very quickly indeed. Every type of car was represented on the track, and some of those long-standing arguments about "which is faster" were answered. It was great to see a pair of immaculate Honda S800s (one of Honda’s first production cars) side by side on the strip. They weren’t exactly fast, but they looked pretty and sounded great.

Also of note were some Lotus 7 replicas running Japanese bike engines, once again, looking and sounding great on the strip. There were numerous like-for-like pairings of Subaru Imprezas, Mitsubishi Lancer Evos, Toyota Supras, Nissan GTIRs and many others, that helped show the difference that modifications and driving style make.

Overall, Nissan Skylines absolutely dominated the fast end of the performance spectrum, with about 10 cars running 10 second ¼ miles- something that none of us at Santa Pod could have expected. Most of the 10-second cars needed to be putting out close to 1,000 bhp, and the four-wheel burnouts these cars were doing had the crowd absolutely speechless. Andy Barnes won the RWYB with an incredible 10.251 second run at over 144mph in his Blue Nissan Skyline GTR.

Click here to view the video (Or Right Click and Select "Save Traget As)

Andy later told us that driving a car with this sort of power is a constant fight with the revs, grip and steering-wheel. "Anyone who thinks drag-racing is easy should try driving a 10-second car" he told us, and judging by the way the car jerked left and then right as it wheel-spun all the way up the strip, it was easy to see he was right.

Although Andy drove off with the Japanese Performance Show trophy, his time was actually bettered by a fraction of a second by Mark Gillam in his lairy grey Nissan Skyline GTR. Mark ran a 10.14 second run at over 154 mph, again fighting the car all the way up the track.

Click here to view the video (Or Right Click and Select "Save Traget As)

Mark didn’t qualify for the trophy because his time was set outside the qualification period, but we would like to congratulate him for his performance all the same.

The trade area looked busy all day too, and we hope you found a few bargains out there. A big thanks to the traders for coming along, we are sure you found the trip worthwhile."


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cool vids!

Daz, email them to [email protected] if you like or msn on [email protected] 

THanks.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*The best day*

If you did not stay to the end you missed all the fun !!!! It only got good after 4-00pm and yes to see Andy's drag starts was something else, also good to see Gary putting in consistent runs.

Thanks to all that took part and to all of you, the spectators !!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh well,

Looks like we've killed Simons webspace, I got half of 'em, but Keith and the two Abbey runs wont download !! pmsl

Top vids though, thanks Daz and Simon.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

James,

The webspace shouldn't be 'killable', but it's only a 2Mb link, so better to try later I think. 

Simon.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Brilliant*

It does make you feel very very good indeed to be a SKYLINE owner doesn't it ? Next time I will be on the POD 1/4 mile but my bag is track days and showing the "oposition" that they have spent way too much money on the Porsche or Ferrari (David Yu !!)


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simon - got your PM but your invox is full. Suffice to say, i'll send the remaining vid's tomorrow evening (not going to be around tonight).

Thanks again for hosting them.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Oh well,
> 
> Looks like we've killed Simons webspace, I got half of 'em, but Keith and the two Abbey runs wont download !! pmsl
> 
> Top vids though, thanks Daz and Simon. *


Simon, your website is not allowing downloads now  

Thanks for hosting though!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

> Simon, your website is not allowing downloads now


errr, it's working for me Sean


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Big Mark said:


> *errr, it's working for me Sean  *


It would seem the problem was with my download accelrator - didin't seem to like Simon's site.  

I did it the old way


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Smon/anyone.

How big are these films?

I dont want to wait all night on my 56k line to get 1/2 of one you see.  

Cheers for hosting them though


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Where's the vid of Paul Whiffin's Supra?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

*Stats from the pod*

I just got all the details. Being a sad statto ba5tid, I found the 1/8th mile times for the top ten cars quite interesting.


Abbey Skyline----6.895 @ 120.65------10.121 @ 154.08
Sumo Skyline----6.801 @ 113.61------10.251 @ 144.43
Rocket Skyline---6.962 @ 106.81------10.629 @ 131.58
GTArt Skyline-----7.069 @ 107.74-----10.639 @ 140.18
Lisa in Abbey------7.120 @ 102.26-----10.702 @ 142.06
Cowie Skyline-----7.321 @ 110.93------10.802 @ 143.05
Reyland Escort----7.054 @ 105.08-----10.830 @ 128.51
CRD Skyline-------7.371 @ 100.57------11.184 @ 129.07
Fensport Corolla---7.512 @ 95.45-------11.602 @ 120.79
Watkins 280ZX----7.501 @ 96.75-------11.639 @ 118.05


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hi There*

Are those the official best times, if so  SMART

Gary

GT ART


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What time did the :smokin: Yellow RK Tuning R32GTR get? I thought it was low 11s but obv not if not in the top 10.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thorin said:


> *Where's the vid of Paul Whiffin's Supra? *


Thorin,

If you drop me a PM with an MSN address in (if you are in it) i can send you the video of Paul's Supra tomorrow evening. 3 of the video's failed to reach Simon - and didn't bounce back to me...so they've "gone missing".

All will be sorted by tomorrow evening as Simon will get them via MSN.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Daz said:


> *Thorin,
> 
> If you drop me a PM with an MSN address in (if you are in it) i can send you the video of Paul's Supra tomorrow evening. 3 of the video's failed to reach Simon - and didn't bounce back to me...so they've "gone missing".
> 
> All will be sorted by tomorrow evening as Simon will get them via MSN. *


Daz,

[email protected]

ta!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Hi There*



gary said:


> *Are those the official best times, if so  SMART
> 
> Gary
> 
> GT ART *


Hi Gary
Long time no speak. I think it goes way back to the Fast Car mag days... Anyway Yes, they're the official figures.

In answer to Steve's question, Darren's yellow R32 was actually the 10th fastest Japanese car of the day (Martin came along and pipped him off the 'all makes' top 10 at about 5pm). These are his 1/8th and 1/4 times:
7.947 @ 96.75------11.976 @ 122.19


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Renton, you sad Statto!!!! did you take a Thermos flask to the Pod as well?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Is that THE Redline, that porno mag, with a few birds slouched over nova's and things? :smokin:


----------

